
Show HN: ansiart2utf8, tidies BBS-style ANSI art for the terminal - jstewartmobile
https://github.com/BourgeoisBear/ansiart2utf8
======
jstewartmobile
If you have any old ANSI art you'd like to use for MOTDs and the like, try
this out, and let me know if you find any bugs.

Also, if you know of something that already does this, please let me know.

~~~
jquast
Yes, my python bbs has done this for many years,
[http://x84.readthedocs.io/en/latest/api/userland.html#x84.bb...](http://x84.readthedocs.io/en/latest/api/userland.html#x84.bbs.output.showart)

